
Co-creator of 'Warcraft,' 'Diablo,' and 'StarCraft' is retiring at age 42 - minimaxir
http://www.businessinsider.com/blizzard-senior-vp-chris-metzen-is-retiring-2016-9
======
minimaxir
Canonical source:
[http://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20749157269](http://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20749157269)

BI is linked instead because battle.net is a banned domain.

~~~
spitfire
Why on earth is battle.net banned, but business insider not? I simply do not
understand these silicon valley types.

~~~
minimaxir
That's a good question. Most of the submissions from battle.net are about
video games and not spammy.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=battle.net](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=battle.net)

------
tomrod
A well-deserved retirement -- this man created a large portion of my teenage
fun!

